# Helicopter Album



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Just added a new album for Helicopters of any era. Feel free to contribute


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

Cool, here's one, good looking crew chief!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Cool, why not add to the album?  Only 6 pictures there so far  Im getting a few more at the moment.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

Here's my old Flight for Life Helicopter (already posted)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

How about a Huey with a 200 pound passive IR antenna mounted on the nose!


----------



## trackend (May 20, 2005)

Business end of a Hind
_image is from my own personel files and may be used in the public domain_


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 21, 2005)

great pic!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

It sure is.


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> How about a Huey with a 200 pound passive IR antenna mounted on the nose!


It looks like there aint enough room on board for someones suit case Fly so they strapped it to the front  (by the way do you still have the lip fluff all you have to do is wax it and instant chocks away chaps  )


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 21, 2005)

Yep, the full lip fluff!


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

When the workhorse gets mad..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Well I will definnatly contribute here since I am rotorhead. Ive got lots of great pics to post, just got to get them organized.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Yeah you should put some in the Album. Im doing my best at the moment. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Well here are my first contributions:

The 1st one is my Blackhawk when I went to pick it back up in Mannheim Germany after it got back from Iraq. The other 3 are of a Huey going to the mothball joint (breaks down and cries) in Mannheim Germany. It was originally used as Opfor for training when we went to the field.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Nice pics 8) Damn, Blackhawks look good.


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

Nice shots Adler id love to get me mitts inside something like that, mind you by the time id have fininshed it couldnt be used as a blender.
so if you ever need some dismantling doing Im yer man.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Some good pics there, Adler.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 24, 2005)

Then wait till you look at some of mine. Unfortunately can't remember the sources but have stated that when posting them. I got them through search-engine looking.


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2005)

Here's a picture of a HC.2 Wessex from 22 Sqd. SAR Wing who my dad served with at RAF Leuchars. He fixed the the helicopter in the picture!


----------



## trackend (May 24, 2005)

Ive often woundered D why the US Coast Guard and the RAF/Navy Airsea rescue favour different recovery methods The UK seem to go for the Strop and winch man where as the US prefer to use a basket. any Ideas? Perhaps Les with his watery connections or Skim being a Matlot
could help


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

I like the Huey. I got photos of Thai army Hueys with a similar camouflage scheme. I'll try to post them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nice pics 8) Damn, Blackhawks look good.



Very true, I love the aircraft. I will get some more tomorrow. I have another training flight. Will get some inflight pics too.



FLYBOYJ said:


> I like the Huey. I got photos of Thai army Hueys with a similar camouflage scheme. I'll try to post them.



I love Hueys too. The Mama of the Blackhawk! These ones were used by our OPFOR to simulate Russian aircraft and then whatever enemy we were facing at the time. They even had red stars painted on the doors.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

trackend said:


> Ive often woundered D why the US Coast Guard and the RAF/Navy Airsea rescue favour different recovery methods The UK seem to go for the Strop and winch man where as the US prefer to use a basket. any Ideas? Perhaps Les with his watery connections or Skim being a Matlot
> could help


I'm not a SAR type so I couldn't really say, but I've seen both methods used by both our Navy and the US Navy. Nine times out of ten, we'll go for the strop or horse collar. It's easier to control while winching up.


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2005)

The British use a man going down on the winch so the injured or stricken person doesn't have to use his/her own strength to do anything. The man on the winch does it all, and you're out of there quicker. 

My dad served with 22 Sqd. SAR at RAF Leuchars from 1983 - 1987 then served with SAR Wing HQ - RAF Finningley from 1989 - 1994.

My dad has more helicopters under his belt than fixed wing aircraft. 

11 Sqd. Lightning.
33 Sqd. Puma 
Chinook Aircraft Servicing Flight - Also served with Chinooks in Falklands and Gulf. 
22 Sqd. SAR - Wessex. 
SAR HQ - Wessex, Whirlwind, Sea King.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

plan_D said:


> The British use a man going down on the winch so the injured or stricken person doesn't have to use his/her own strength to do anything. The man on the winch does it all, and you're out of there quicker.


Same with us. Or a diver who'll jump in first and have the thing lowered to him.

That's quite an assortment your dad has worked on.


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2005)

After he left the RAF he worked for SHORTs fixing Dominies for the RAF at RAF Finningley, while it was still open as a air crew training base.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 25, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nice pics 8) Damn, Blackhawks look good.




Yes they do!

There was a flyby near my house this past Saturday, as well as a B-17, a T-28, an F-18, and what appeared to be an A-26. 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

Cool! I wonder where they were flying out of. Chino had their show this past weekend. For once, I'm glad I missed it. It was 108 degrees F out there on Saturday. One of our pilots reported that during run-up, the cockpit temp was 135 degrees!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Damn, thats hot


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

Too hot for my liking. I don't normally mind the heat to a point. But to stand out there all day in that is brutal.


----------



## trackend (May 25, 2005)

Hotter the better for me its the winters I can't stand escpecially if I have a bit of fiddle wiring to do in the middle of nowhere at 0300


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Well here are some pictures from my flight yesterday. Man it was beautiful. The weather was great. We did and IFR instrument flight at 6000ft around Germany and then when we were done we just cruised around at 500ft AGL sight seeing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Here are some more that I took in Kosovo, Iraq, and Germany.

More to come soon.


----------



## evangilder (May 26, 2005)

Nice, I like the sundown in Kosovo and over Hohenzollern Castle the best, but they are all good. I'll bet it feels good to be flying over more friendly skies! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Yeah there is nothing like flying around on a beautiful day and not getting shot at.


----------



## evangilder (May 26, 2005)

hehe Yup, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

Very Cool 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Great pics! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Yeah I got to get some more off of my laptop.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

Excellent pics, Adler. 
I have a pic somewhere of F-18's flying over Hohenzollern Castle as well.


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2005)

Great shots Adler I noticed a couple of cans of WD40 behind the seat do you have to nip out now and again to stop the rotors squeaking?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

You mind if I get a copy of that pick nonskimmer?

LOL, trackened, Yeah if the rotors need that we are screwed. Use them to lube up bifilar weights and such not and it helps keep them from getting to corroded.

Here are some more pics:


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You mind if I get a copy of that pick nonskimmer?


Nice pics. I like the ones taken above the clouds.


Sorry, these are Canadian planes. 
Obviously older shots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

No great pics man, Thanks!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2005)

VERY COOL!


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2005)

Great shots, Alder and NS!


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> LOL, trackened, Yeah if the rotors need that we are screwed. Use them to lube up bifilar weights and such not and it helps keep them from getting to corroded.


 Excuses my ignorance Adler but what are Bifilar weights (some sort of inflight exercise machine  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

Great pics! 8) Ive never really seen helicopters flying at that sort of altitude before.


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2005)

Been to Southend air show today and took a few pics. Not as goods as Adlers though bit on the fuzzy side sorry


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2005)

Got one of my old helicopter lifting off from Summit Medical Center, 9000 ft. MSL


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2005)

Took there in Thailand at a Thai Army airbase. The shots are blurry because the camera got dropped into a pond.


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2005)

Okay, this camera/pond story sounds like there might be something interesting or funny....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Okay, this camera/pond story sounds like there might be something interesting or funny....



Actually I was with a Retired US Army Col., he was a blast. After a night of dinner and MANY drinks we were leaving the resturant and somehow his camera wound up in a pond full of coi carp. I fished it out before the fish ate it (Biggest coi Carp I even seen!)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

trackend said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, trackened, Yeah if the rotors need that we are screwed. Use them to lube up bifilar weights and such not and it helps keep them from getting to corroded.
> ...



No worries my friend.  If you ever look rotor head of a Blackhawk (I have some pictures of the them, I have to find them and then I will post them for you) there are four sets of weight (2 on each set). Each set is between 2 rotors. They basically acts as weights for the rotor head itself. You have to lube them up because they move around and they can get quite dirty and sometimes crack if you dont clean them up reguarly. They are a real pain in the butt to clean them up and you get your fingers smashed a lot.



cheddar cheese said:


> Great pics! Ive never really seen helicopters flying at that sort of altitude before.



Yeah most of the time we are pretty low. These pictures were actually taken when we flew accross the border from Macedonia to Kosovo in 2002. We were actually only at an allitude of about 5000ft and going through the montains there. We have been pretty high up in them though. I have done flights in Hawks up to 11,000ft. There are guys in my unit who have been to the mountain training school and have had there Hawks up around 14000 ft.


----------



## Medvedya (May 31, 2005)

Were you never tempted to switch on 'Ride of the Valkyries' doing the low level stuff?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

We actually spliced a MP3 player into our ICS system so we could listen to music and on some flights we would play it.


----------



## Medvedya (May 31, 2005)

That would have umm..... let me see..... oh yes..... ROCKED.    

I think that's the right word.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

It did actually kind of get your blood pumping.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

What does KFOR stand for. It's obviously something to do with the combined Kosovo operations, but what does it stand for? Also, did you see any RAF helicopters out there?


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 3, 2005)

Lil' vibrition...


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmm


----------



## plan_D (Jun 3, 2005)

That's a scene from deep blue sea cut into that picture.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2005)

so it's not real then??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 4, 2005)

JAWS 2 - MY FAV SCENE - THE SHARK EATS THE HELICOPTER! (The pilot had a cool beard!).


----------



## trackend (Jun 4, 2005)

Heres the original


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 4, 2005)

And heres the real photo of the shark


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

i see, it's quite good though..........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 5, 2005)

No it's not, it's dump.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

plan_D said:


> What does KFOR stand for. It's obviously something to do with the combined Kosovo operations, but what does it stand for? Also, did you see any RAF helicopters out there?



KFOR = Kosovo Force

Yeah we saw some British Puma's and Gazelles.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

Do you know what Squadron the RAF Pumas were? And they're AAC Gazelles, not RAF.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

No to be honest I have no clue, it has been a long time and to be honest I never really asked them.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2005)

Here are a couple from me. Check out my page in the personal galleries thread to see some more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice pics. I am going to have to post some more here.


----------

